# Thank You all my chi ppl for your payers and support



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi guys i wanted to come on and Thank you all for all the support and prayers through the worst weekend of my life i hope to never go through anything like that again or for anyone else too
well today i took honey too the vet to get checked over and was given a clean bill of health apart from being slightly dehydrated and losing a little weight everything else was fine ive been given a powder to give her in water too rehydrate her and we have too go back next week to get 2 injections just in case she was caught with any dogs while she was on her adventure as she was in heat (that being the reason she was staying with my sister) if you could see her just now jumping around annoying zac and romeo you would be smiling like me i really had lost hope in finding her thanks to terri and her puppers for coming out and helping us with the search toooo you are a great buddy and i love you and those sweet babies 
Our Honey is famous too lol as they were talking about her on real radio as gavin from real radio was one of the people that saw her on the sat afternoon he tried to catch her but she ran away well he put out on air his story and was hoping she was found and YES THANK GOD SHE HAS 
my vet Louise said there must have been somewhere she was able to go because no way would she have survived outside those 2 days she would have at least have frostbite on her paws ewars or tail and she was fine thank god for all the prayers

i will take some pics tonight and post them here tonight 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU <3


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Soooo happy to hear this Mandy!!! Glad she is home safe & sound!! I love happy endings!! And I know you are VERY happy!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

So glad she is home Mandy we were all feeling sick with you

It's very responsible of you to have honey jabbed I really admire you for this most people wouldn't bother hopefully nothing did but good on you glad shes home and well

Bet she burrowed under a bush to keep warm xx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

mandy everyone is just delighted you got her back!!!
im so relieved for you dionne and dane


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Such wonderful news, Mandy! We are all so thrilled and relieved for you and Honey!! I look forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

mommasboy said:


> soooo happy to hear this mandy!!! Glad she is home safe & sound!! I love happy endings!! And i know you are very happy!


thank you i couldent be happier 



daisydoo said:


> so glad she is home mandy we were all feeling sick with you
> 
> it's very responsible of you to have honey jabbed i really admire you for this most people wouldn't bother hopefully nothing did but good on you glad shes home and well
> 
> bet she burrowed under a bush to keep warm xx


thanks sarah it was the worse feeling in the world i cant even explain how it felt yes shes must be a smart wee cookie 



amandagalway said:


> mandy everyone is just delighted you got her back!!!
> Im so relieved for you dionne and dane


ohhh amanda hunni i knowyou are we are alll just delighted its the best present in the world dionne and dane said dane said he didnt like having such a sad mommy it nearly broke my heart again


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Its such fantastic news that you have found her, I was soo worried! Glad she has such a super mummy like you! xxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> such wonderful news, mandy! We are all so thrilled and relieved for you and honey!! I look forward to seeing pics!


thank you sooo much x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I cried when i heard you got her back, I was so pleased and relieved! 

So glad shes ok x


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so glad she's home safe and sound!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so pleased shes home and ok x


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

She looks good maybe a little tired but that is amazing after being out in the snow for 2 days!
I am very happy for the both of you I'm sure she is very happy to be home.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am so glad you found her... it did my heart good to see the "FOUND HONEY" on FB.... how far did she wander from your sisters?? miles or blocks??? I bet she was so glad to be home too!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so happy for you Mandy...Ivy & I both had been worried sick those 2 days she was gone. We were both SO happy when we heard she was found. THANK GOODNESS!! Glad she's getting the injections to prevent any accidental pregnancies. I hope she handles them OK. I can't wait to see pics of the little adventurer.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

jan896 said:


> i am so glad you found her... It did my heart good to see the "found honey" on fb.... How far did she wander from your sisters?? Miles or blocks??? I bet she was so glad to be home too!


jan she wandered 2 main roads thought the next blocks of houses past dense bushland /field over a railway track that took us too the business park/indusrial estate where she was found 
i think she just wanted to find me


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Soooo glad that this had a happy ending. I worry sooo about cars and dogs. They just tend to dart out without watching. Soo happy all is well, and she got a good checkup I bet your Soooo relieved!!!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We're so glad to hear you found Honey and that she is healthy and safe back in your home again.  Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to Honey.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

we are so happy to know that you found Honey......!!.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fabulous news Mandy. Like I have posted on my facebook status: It is a true XMAS miracle in my book that you and Honey were reunited and that she healthy and safe. Congrats.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

im glad that she is back, and where/how did you find her?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh Mandy! I am so glad that your baby Honey is back in your arms safe and sound. I was worried sick for you guys! What an awful experience for you, Honey and your family. It truly is a Miracle! Bless you all. Can't wait to see pics. We send our love. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww Mandy hon, i am so pleased she got a clean bill of health.
It really is amazing!
She is now officially Honey the wonder chi! 

I was happy to be there to see you reunited with your baby again, and i know you would do the same for me, but i never ever want to go through what you went through doll!
Like i said on FB, soooo cool she was mentioned on Real radio too, hehe!!
Really nice of that guy to be looking for her aswell.

Give that wee sweetheart kisses from me. xxxxx


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

So glad you had a happy ending Mandy, that is everyones worst nightmare. Great news from the vet too! Soooo lucky.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

AMAZING...what a sturdy little one she is !! This is really extrodinary...
I am thrilled for all of you...best Christmas gift ever !!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So happy for all of you ! Such a blessing it was like trying to find such a tiny needle in a haystack! Who knows where she could have wound up, but for some reason she just kept staying in that area looking for her mommy
What a wonderful ending:love3:
(((Hugs))) from Darlene, Dazy and Lulubelle


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

So glad Honey is back home and seemingly none the worse for wear! 
(I hope to NEVER have to experience that.)


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Such happy happy news!!! So glad she was found! Praise the Lord!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Mandy Im so happy she is home safe with you. 
And Im so glad the vet gave you good news. I was worried.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I am sooooooo glad and happy that she was found and that she is well!!! I said so many prayers for her to not only be found but well too!!! That is so good to hear that there is good news and a happy ending to this!!!! Thank you God!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Just so amazing she is HOME with her mommy and well! I was so so worried and scared for her and omg you too! Bless your heart! Mine sank so fast when I first read this it was so heartbreaking. Right before I went to bed each night and woke up each morning that was the first thing I checked with to see if there was any news/update on Honey! SO HAPPY when I read she was safe! Thank the Lord! He kept her safe for sure!!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so happy to see this, it's a true Christmas miracle. 

After so much loss this year between everyone it's very warming to see Honey's made in home safe.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Mandy, I am sooooo glad you found her safe and healthy (((((HUGS))))) So sorry you had to go through this. That was so nice of Terri to come and help. If I was closer I would have been there too.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Our prayers were answered!  So happy for you and Honey.
She took care of herself real good mama, until you rescued her!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I was So happy when i read you had found her!!!! Safe and sound! ((HUGGS))


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Gosh...I felt sick when I read your story and I just couldn't stop thinking about her and how you must be feeling...I was over the moon when I read that she had been found safe! I hope you have a wonderful christmas! =) x


----------

